# Whats Australian's opinions of the irish?



## IrishNicole

So I'm hopefully moving over within the next year or so and I'm just wondering gowns, the Irish, are viewed over there? Particularly in Sydney / bondi


----------



## Editor

Hi IrishNicole

Welcome to the forum!

I think there are very few countries in the world which do not welcome the Irish with open arms. There is a large Irish expat community in Australia and I don't not think you will have any trouble settling in from the feedback we get on the forum.

Perhaps someone could enlighten IrishNicole as to where the larger Irish expat communities live in Australia?

Regards,


Mark


----------



## IrishNicole

Hi mark!  well I'm currently finishing my course in hairdressing and I'm hopefully going to Australia within the next year or so, preferably Sydney/bondi so if all goes to plan I'll be applying for my holiday working visa in 2014


----------



## Editor

Hi IrishNicole

I am sure it will all work out and you will have a great time. More and more of my friends are moving to Australia - something I would never have guessed from where I come from in the North East of England.


----------



## IrishNicole

Same here, at least 5 of my friends live over there at the moment!


----------



## Editor

This is something which seems to be growing in popularity amongst all age groups.

Will you be meeting up with your friends when you go to Australia? They could be invaluable in the early stages of your move and help you settle in.


----------



## IrishNicole

Yeah two of them live in Sydney so ill be meeting up with them and staying with them while I get on my feet


----------



## Editor

That is a very wise move


----------



## chicken999

Aussies love the Irish u don't winge like the pommes lol. Come on down ur welcome 

Sent from my iPad using Australia


----------



## IrishNicole

chicken999 said:


> Aussies love the Irish u don't winge like the pommes lol. Come on down ur welcome
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Australia


I'll be over very soon don't sorry


----------



## Editor

That term Pommes makes me laugh lol 

I read somewhere that the term Pommes has some connection to Prisoners of the Motherland England or Prisoners of Majesty.

Mark


----------



## copperpot

i cannot believe the Irish are not really welcome in Australia. people love Ireland and its citizens all over the world


----------

